# Mouse Keeps Jumping?



## t3h_s01j4 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey i dont know if any of you have ever had this problem, but ive had it happen to me on a couple computers.

I use a Logitech USB mouse and when i move my mouse around it randomly jumps to a corner of the screen, its really annoying especially when gaming... It didnt used to do this when i first got it, and I shouldnt have to re-install a driver because its P&P.. 

any Ideas?
-Rob


----------



## jakesp (Aug 4, 2004)

I've had this trouble too, with an optical Saitek USB mouse. It's been the same on two different PCs, though I don't remeber having the trouble when I first got it. 

I wondered if it might be something as simple as the surface I was using it on - going to experiment with different mouse mats. Reinstalling drivers doesn't appear to do anything.


----------



## t3h_s01j4 (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah the drivers have nothing to do with it. Its very possible its the surface, I dont even use a mouse pad, i use a book which is glossy so that may reflect the laser to cause the mouse to react the way it does, i need to go invest in a good pad..


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

t3h_s01j4 said:


> i need to go invest in a good pad..


http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=mouse+pad


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Seen this prob a few times with ps2 scroller mice, it happens when the mouse is faulty.
If the surface is wrong for an optical mouse, the curser wont move as it should, Ive never known one to jump.
I would presume the mouse is faulty.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much yet. Optical mice have a tendency to bounce around and tweak out sporadically when you use them on glossy, metallic or reflective surfaces. 

I've experienced your exact same problem with a small kensington mouse I use with my laptop, and even the mouse we have at work (which is on an aluminum shelf.) When I use my kensington on polished hardwood or aluminum, the pointer will occasionally lunge for the corner of the screen. I'll use that same mouse on a decent pad or the arm of a couch and it'll be fine.


----------

